
Show HN: 12-words – File transfer with client-side encryption - tomtomtom777
https://12-words.com
======
tomtomtom777
I made this because I missed an easy way to transfer confidential customer
data to a "locked" server with only HTTP(S) transfer allowed.

The result is a general-purpose private WeTransfer alternative.

------
snowpanda
Great project! Keep it up.

